# An Anticipated build for 2020.



## Totalize (May 7, 2020)

Guys,

Here's one build I really want to do in 2020. It's Hampton "Hammy" Grey's F4U-1D Corsair he flew off the HMS Formidable. He won the VC for sinking a Japanese escort vessel in the closing days of the war. A fellow modeler by the name of Nick from South Carolina was gracious enough to offer the decal set from the Kagero book "fighters over Japan Part II" that has his aircraft in 1/32. I plan to use the Tamiya 1/32 Corsair. Since there is some controversy on what actual Corsair he flew I plan to build it as the Vintage Wings of Canada Corsair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2020)

Very cool Dave. Some good info on this site about his plane. Last guy to try to build a proper version of his Corsair was, I think, Karl (Rochie).


----------



## Totalize (May 7, 2020)

I will check it out. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2020)

Totalize said:


> I will check it out.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Dave.

Here is my build of Hammy Grey's corsair.
Hope you find something useful in there.

<> **** DONE: 1/48 Corsair IV - WW1 / WW2 over Water.


----------



## Totalize (May 8, 2020)

rochie said:


> Dave.
> 
> Here is my build of Hammy Grey's corsair.
> Hope you find something useful in there.
> ...



Thanks Karl,

Very nice work there. I didn't read through all the comments but are those decals from the aeromaster set?
Again very well done.
Dave.


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2020)

Totalize said:


> Thanks Karl,
> 
> Very nice work there. I didn't read through all the comments but are those decals from the aeromaster set?
> Again very well done.
> Dave.


No i have xtradecal sets for white royal navy letters and roundels from Hannants


----------



## Totalize (May 8, 2020)

Roger that.


----------



## Totalize (May 8, 2020)

Here's a profile from the Kagero book. I still need to get the Tamiya kit. It's pricey at $160 so I will have to save my schekels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2020)

Totalize said:


> Here's a profile from the Kagero book. I still need to get the Tamiya kit. It's pricey at $160 so I will have to save my schekels.
> 
> View attachment 580677


yes i read a few things from people who claim 115 either wasnt the aircraft or it was coded 1 roundel then 15 but the majority of opinion goes with whats shown in that profile and vintage wings of Canada so that was good enough for me


----------



## Crimea_River (May 8, 2020)

Didn't VWOC sell their Corsair?


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2020)

Think I saw it up for sale on Platinum Fighters some time back.


----------

